# I have cysts on my ovarys. Help please.



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

My doctor called here a little while ago, with results of my Cat Scan. I went to the doctor on Thursday and was told it was normal. Well that's what I get for not seeing my regular doctor and seeing another one in the office.Problem is I didn't get to talk to him, he talked to my husband. I was in the bathroom, and my husband decided he could handle it.







Anyway he said I had "normal" cysts on my ovaries, and turns up he said I also had infection in my urine. How can he tell it's cysts and not a tumor? How does he know it's normal. I'm so upset and I have so many questions. Like which side it was on, how big was it. Do I need to take something to help it shrink? Now I have a whole weekend to worry. Any information about this would be helpful. Thanks!Jennifer


----------



## cgd21 (Nov 28, 2001)

He probably meant functional cysts. They come and go with ovulation. On a sonogram, a cyst can be seen as fluid filled while a tumor is solid. A lot of women get them. They disappear on their own in a cycle or two. Don't worry. If it were anything abnormal, he would be having you checked out in a hurry.Cynthia


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Ditto.


----------



## PooH (Feb 2, 2001)

I am 4 months pregnant, and had pains in my right side, the ER did an ultrasound, and seen that I had a cyst, they checked it out, and said it will shrink, and it did, I also had them before I became pregnant, and they dissappereared with my monthly cycles. I can suggest, if you are having no children, to go on birth control if you aren't right now, as soon as I have my baby, I am going back on the pill, will keep them cysts away.


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

I'm not sure but I'm pretty sure there is a way for them to tell what is a tumor and what is a cyst. I have cysts covering my ovaries, they just pretty much give me pain pills as long as one doesn't get extremely bad. Most of the time they go away on their own, most women have had them or wil have them. Not often but sometimes when they get really big they will try medicine to make them smaller. I had one as big as a soft ball but didn't find the pain bad enough to have them shrink it. Most are fine if left alone which I don't know why doctors tell people unless they need treatment.


----------

